# MTB Strecken rund um kiel



## Squall (28. März 2010)

Hi Bike Com....

da ich jetzt eine weile in Kiel und Umgebung unterwegs sein werde würde es mich mal Interessieren ob es gute Strecken in und um Kiel gibt die zu Empfehlen sind?

Würde mich freuen wenn sich hier einige Melden würden und so einige Strecken preisgeben könnten.
Man kann die Strecke ja auch mal zusammen fahren...

Ich selber stecke noch in der Aufbauphase meiner Kondition.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Opachakka (22. April 2010)

Hey Dennis,

schau doch mal bei unseren Treffs vorbei.
http://rg-kiel.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=1
Wir können dir ein paar nette Trails um Kiel zeigen.

CU

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (22. April 2010)

Hallo !

In Kiel sind die Jungs von kivelo.de auch sehr fit. Die kennen sich extrem gut aus und fahren regelmäßig.
Wenns etwas weiter weg sein darf: einfach mal bei "Feierabendrunde Hüttener Berge" reinschaun.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Squall (22. April 2010)

Hey thx für die Antworten, habe schon garnicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet!

Leider bin ich den ganzen Mai erstmal in Stralsund... aber im Juni werde ich 100%ig mal vorbei kommen!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## spudi (22. April 2010)

Kannst es ja auch mal mit uns versuchen. 
Wir treffen uns 
jeden Mittwoch um 18Uhr und 
jeden Samstag um 11Uhr vor www.sprint-kiel.de

Bilder und Videos von unseren Touren und vor allem der Link zu unserem Forum
hier unten in meiner Sig.

Karsten


----------

